# recommended Honey Gates?



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

The only gate I have that doesn't leak is a stainless steel one on my extractor. I have plastic gates from different vendors, all leak. From now on, I will only buy SS gates.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had good luck with gates from all the vendors... is the "o" ring in place? That's what seals it when you close it. Is the gasket on the correct side when you put it on the bucket? (instructions usually come with the gate)


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

are those the light tan gates, if so you need to use teflon tape to seal them, all threads used with liquids should always be teflon taped.
I have 5 of those tan gates and they work fine. snug them tight a bit more. people who don't know plumbing skills, don't realize teflon tape is needed to seal threads.

buy the yellow teflon tape, it's thicker, or get the blue it's the thickest. go to home depot or your local hardware store. 
white is thinnest
then yellow
then blue thickest


----------



## Skunkape71 (Oct 14, 2014)

Problem is, it's not leaking from the bucket side. It's leaking from the gasket side of the valve. Gasket seems good and in place. I've tightened down the pivot screw, as well as the wing nut. Upon further inspection, it seems when the wing nut is tightened down real good, it pushes the gate up a bit. It appears to be a defect in the plastic moulding. I think I'm going to hit it with a rasp to take the hump out of it and see it things improve.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I've had good luck with the plastic gates from Mann Lake. Mine don't leak, even with water.


----------



## Marti (Jun 29, 2014)

I have three plastic gates from MannLake. Two leak from the bucket side. I will try teflon tape. One leaks from the gate while bottling the honey and it did not do this last time. 
The pivot nut is snug. Maybe it is over tight. 
Following...


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

That might be it Marti, loosen the pivot to find that sweet spot that allows the gate to stay flat on the O ring when closed. Too tight ,it bends the gate. I like the Mann Lake gate that uses a square stick to tighten the inner nut,,,,,,Pete


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I have found that after a few years of use they tend to leak and as you know they leak when the bucket is full. I tighten then very hard and hope for the best. I plan to change all of mine next year.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

A few years ago, it was suggested to buy the Italian-made honey gates and avoid the Chinese-made units. I bought two and they work great. Now I need a few more and can't find them. Does anyone even sell the Italian gates, anymore? -james


----------

